# SOOOO.....Key Fob questions.



## bfrisk12 (Aug 20, 2015)

So all of this new tech in cars is rather new to me. I am wondering about my fob. I don't have the intelligent key system however I do have a fob that I need to place in a slot in order to start the car. My question is can I remove it after I start the car? I don't want to hurt the vehicle having just gotten it!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

just try it,the worst that will happen is the car will shut off. owners manual should say


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

I have the 5 button key fob and just found out that if I keep the CLOSE button pressed for a few seconds that it opens the front windows but no way to close by pressing any other button on the remote...
I can close them If I use the mechanical key on the door!
Not a useful feature at all.


----------



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

It actually is a great feature. If you are walking across the parking lot you can open the windows to let that original hot blast of air out before you hop in. They won't close from remote for safety reasons


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

Mine has the remote start for that. (press lock car button and then the remote start button)It's not such a great feature when you open the windows by accident because the button got stuck between your leg and the side of a table and it stays like that for an hour. I thing it should be a combination of key or sequence of presses.


----------

